# Anyone have Eight Frame Hive plans?



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Anyone, purdy please?

MM


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i used an interior dimension of 12 1/2" on the short/frame rest ends. that gave me a 14" box outside dimension with 3/4" stock. it's my understanding mann lake uses 14" o.d.
also if you multiply 1 3/8" by 8 and add 3/8" twice i think you get 12 1/2"


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

stangardener said:


> i used an interior dimension of 12 1/2" on the short/frame rest ends. that gave me a 14" box outside dimension with 3/4" stock. it's my understanding mann lake uses 14" o.d.
> also if you multiply 1 3/8" by 8 and add 3/8" twice i think you get 12 1/2"



Thanks! I thought I had figured at 14" od, but when I checked MB's site, he was cutting mediums down to 15.75" od, I think. 

MM


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Alot of it depends on whether you are using rabbits or box joints. Box joints you need to plan for.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>he was cutting mediums down to 15.75" od, I think.

13 3/4" outside is what the Brushy Mt. and Miller Bee Supply boxes are. Mann Lake and Betterbee make them 14". Western Bee Supply will make them whatever you like.


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

*Actually...*

If I remember correctly, I think I actually had 9 plastic frames in a 14" last year...but too cold outside to go check that at the moment...

RBAR



Michael Bush said:


> >he was cutting mediums down to 15.75" od, I think.
> 
> 13 3/4" outside is what the Brushy Mt. and Miller Bee Supply boxes are. Mann Lake and Betterbee make them 14". Western Bee Supply will make them whatever you like.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Michael Bush said:


> >he was cutting mediums down to 15.75" od, I think.
> 
> 13 3/4" outside is what the Brushy Mt. and Miller Bee Supply boxes are. Mann Lake and Betterbee make them 14". Western Bee Supply will make them whatever you like.


I misread the dimensions on your site -- that's what I get for not putting on my reading glasses. Thanks Michael. I think I'll make 'em 14". 

MM


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd pick the size based on where you want to buy any accessories from.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I bought the "Brushy Mountain" teaching hive (8frame) and it is the only piece of 8 frame I have and it is 13 3/4" out side and you can put 9 frames in it now but that wont work if the bees have used it for a while.


----------



## danameric (Mar 11, 2007)

I just bought two mediums. Put one together and used the other one for a template. That way I was sure I made it right.


----------

